# Southwestern Cornbread



## giggler (Dec 28, 2018)

I can't find my old search,


but some years ago I got a nice recipe for this Ampted Up cornbread with peppers and maybe onions and even whole kernal corn in it.


KL maybe?


It's not difficult, use a box of Jiffy brand corn muffin mix.


but the ratios of extra stuff to the box of mix is tricky..


or it will not cook up right.


Thanks, Eric, Austin Tx.


----------



## Kayelle (Dec 28, 2018)

Hi Eric and happy holidays.


I do a Mexican Cornbread from scratch but if you want to use Jiffy Cornbread, this looks like a good recipe. I don't like sugar in my cornbread so I don't use Jiffy.
https://www.tasteofhome.com/recipes/mexican-cornbread/


----------



## Cheryl J (Dec 28, 2018)

I usually have a box mix or two in the pantry.   Usually either Jiffy, or (I think) Marie Callendars, and doctor them up with a handful of shredded cheddar and either some chopped fire roasted chiles or chopped jalapenos.  

Homemade is best, but I don't make it very often just for one.  That enhanced Jiffy one that Kay posted sounds pretty good to me.


----------



## Addie (Dec 28, 2018)

Kayelle said:


> Hi Eric and happy holidays.
> 
> 
> I do a Mexican Cornbread from scratch but if you want to use Jiffy Cornbread, this looks like a good recipe. I don't like sugar in my cornbread so I don't use Jiffy.
> https://www.tasteofhome.com/recipes/mexican-cornbread/




I do put sugar in mine. But then I am a New Englander. We all use our mother's recipe and you can be sure it called for sugar.


----------



## salt and pepper (Dec 29, 2018)

I mix my own and add colored corn,cheddar cheese and jalapeno's.......






[/IMG]


----------



## caseydog (Dec 29, 2018)

I used to use Jiffy, but now make mine from scratch. It is not any more difficult than boxed cornbread. It is actually very easy, and I am a very novice baker. 

Down here in Texas, people do like to add jalapeños to cornbread. I think whole corn and creamed corn in cornbread is from another region. 

Adding some jalapeños shouldn't require a recipe change. Just add diced jalapeños to the batter. There shouldn't be a net loss in moisture. You are not going to want to add a whole lot of them. 

I know there are a lot of recipes online for cornbread made with added whole kernel corn and creamed corn. I've never felt a desire to try that. 

CD


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Dec 29, 2018)

I make my cornbread from scratch in a cast iron skillet. It's not much more work than using a mix, but it tastes exceptionally better.

*Cast Iron Cornbread​*_Ingredients:_

1¼ cups yellow cornmeal
1¼ cups all-purpose flour
1 Tbs granulated sugar
1½ tsp baking powder
½ tsp baking soda
1 tsp kosher salt
1¾ cups buttermilk
1 egg
2 jalapeño peppers, seeded and chopped (optional)
1 cup whole kernel corn, fresh, frozen or canned
4 Tbs shortening for the skillet (Some people use Crisco, some use lard and some use butter. I use bacon fat)
_Instructions:_

Preheat the oven and a 10-inch cast iron skillet to 425F. 

In a medium bowl, whisk the cornmeal, flour, sugar, baking powder, baking soda and salt together. 

Pour the buttermilk into a small bowl, add the egg and whisk until blended. 

Pour the buttermilk mixture into the dry ingredients and, using a rubber spatula, fold the dry ingredients into the wet ingredients until they are completely combined. Fold in the corn and jalapeño.

Put the shortening in the pre-heated skillet and carefully swirl it around to coat the bottom and sides. Pour the batter into the pan and smooth to the edges of the skillet. Bake at 425F for 20 to 25 minutes, until a toothpick inserted in the middle comes out clean.


----------



## Addie (Dec 29, 2018)

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> I make my cornbread from scratch in a cast iron skillet. It's not much more work than using a mix, but it tastes exceptionally better.
> 
> *Cast Iron Cornbread​*_Ingredients:_
> 
> ...



That is a recipe that has been around for eons. Except for the jalapeño peppers, it about the same recipe my mother used. Very good, light and tasty.


----------



## Addie (Dec 29, 2018)

Kayelle said:


> But Addie, that recipe only calls for 1 Tbs. of sugar! I thought you were a Yankee!
> It's most certainly a southern cornbread recipe with a scant amount of sugar.



We do put more sugar in ours.


----------



## Kayelle (Dec 29, 2018)

Addie said:


> That is a recipe that has been around for eons. Except for the jalapeño peppers, it about the same recipe my mother used. Very good, light and tasty.






But Addie, that recipe only calls for 1 Tbs. of sugar! I thought you were a Yankee!
It's most certainly a southern cornbread recipe with a scant amount of sugar. 

https://www.bostonglobe.com/lifesty...h-and-south/VZ1hkDToQr7jAAvRxcZGgM/story.html


----------



## Kayelle (Dec 29, 2018)

Addie said:


> We do put more sugar in ours.




I do hope you read the link I posted from the Boston Globe 

The quote from Mark Twain is priceless.


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Dec 29, 2018)

Eric,   perhaps this is the thread you were thinking of.  As usual, the discussion runs all over, so it's a good read.  I didn't remember asking questions the first time around, so I learned something new all over again too.  

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f23/cornbread-88902.html


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Dec 29, 2018)

Here's a recipe I just found in my own files.  My notes do no say I've ever made this particular recipe,  but I think it looks good. It's from The Virtual Weber Bulletin Board (tvwbb dot com) 

1/4 pound butter, melted 
2 eggs, beaten 
1 (15 ounce) can whole kernel corn, drained 
1 (15 ounce) can creamed corn 
1 (12 ounce) package corn bread mix 
1/2 cup sour cream 
2 Tbsp (Raw) sugar 
1 (4 ounce) can diced green chiles or jalepenos (optional) 
1 cup grated sharp cheddar cheese (optional) 
1/4 cup crumbled cooked bacon (optional) 

Heat oven to 350.  Butter or grease baking pan.  
In a mixing bowl, fold all ingredients together. Pour into a 2 quart casserole dish. Bake for 45 minutes or until a toothpick comes out clean.


----------



## Just Cooking (Dec 29, 2018)

Kayelle said:


> I do hope you read the link I posted from the Boston Globe
> 
> *The quote from Mark Twain is priceless.*



I used a Mark Twain attributed quote in my signature for a long time.. I don't believe it is actually a quote of his but, I like it..

“If God had meant for cornbread to have sugar in it, he'd have called it cake"

Ross


----------



## Kayelle (Dec 29, 2018)

^^@Ross


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 29, 2018)

Just Cooking said:


> I used a Mark Twain attributed quote in my signature for a long time.. I don't believe it is actually a quote of his but, I like it..
> 
> “If God had meant for cornbread to have sugar in it, he'd have called it cake"
> 
> Ross



No on gets to tell me how much sugar I should put in my cornbread. It's made with cornmeal and it's yellow so it must be cornbread.


----------



## Addie (Dec 30, 2018)

Kayelle said:


> I do hope you read the link I posted from the Boston Globe
> 
> The quote from Mark Twain is priceless.



Yes I did. Thank you. Yeah, I am definitely a Yankee. The worst cornbread I ever had was in Texas. I took a bite and grabbed my coffee to wash it down. I drank the whole cup and asked for a second one. Her husband ate most of what was in the pan. Somehow he survived. 

I have eaten in a couple of those spots in the North End. I used to frequently go over there to pick up cheese that had been imported from Italy. There is one little corner grocery store where you still have to scoop your pasta from a bin. There are about ten bins. And they change the contents in mid-week.


----------



## Just Cooking (Dec 30, 2018)

Andy M. said:


> No on gets to tell me how much sugar I should put in my cornbread. It's made with cornmeal and it's yellow so it must be cornbread.



Works for me..  

Ross


----------



## msmofet (Dec 30, 2018)

I have noticed _some_ Southerners insist no sugar goes in cornbread. BUT then drench it in honey before they eat it. Doesn’t make setting me.


----------



## Just Cooking (Dec 30, 2018)

msmofet said:


> I have noticed _some_ Southerners insist no sugar goes in cornbread. BUT then drench it in honey before they eat it. Doesn’t make setting me.



I believe that is individual taste. I learn a lot from paying attention to what others enjoy. Some things I embrace, others I pass. 
Ross


----------



## Kayelle (Dec 30, 2018)

Being raised in the west, I'm not much interested in the cornbread debate although my Dad was from the north and Mom was from the south. Dad didn't like cornbread at all, and Mom would make southern cornbread mainly to eat crumbled in a glass of buttermilk. I understand that is a custom loved in the south.
I only enjoy Mexican style cornbread made with a scant amount of sugar.


----------



## Kayelle (Dec 30, 2018)

This is the recipe I use, however, I* cut the butter to 1/2 cup and cut the sugar to 1/3 cup. *I also often use Mexican pepper jack for part of the cheese mix.
https://www.allrecipes.com/recipe/24209/absolute-mexican-cornbread/


----------



## Addie (Dec 30, 2018)

I think I will branch out from my recipe for corn bread and try other recipes during the cold weather. I don'[t want to be branded one of those "Damn Yankees."


----------

